# Need some help with a Curado 200G7



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I have a Curado reel that the drag is locked up. I dont want to force it cause I feel like I might strip or break something. Any ideas on how to repair this problem?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

download your schematic for it and break it down, and clean it up. The only problems that we have had with ours is them trying to corrode under the level wind, on the long screw that goes across from the left to the right.
Don't know if you have any experience with this but would suggest doing this on top of an old towel or white paper towels, laying the parts in order as you remove them. Also check the pawl and track for any kind of debris that could be lodged there.
good luck


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

*no fix*



wiley199 said:


> I have a Curado reel that the drag is locked up. I dont want to force it cause I feel like I might strip or break something. Any ideas on how to repair this problem?


 2 suggestions

1. strip the threats on the star drag and by drag I am hoping you are talking about star drag.
2. you will have to split the star drag either with end cutters or a very small diamond saw or something similiar. You will have to in any situation replace both the stim and star drag.:work:


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

trout250 said:


> download your schematic for it and break it down, and clean it up. The only problems that we have had with ours is them trying to corrode under the level wind, on the long screw that goes across from the left to the right.
> Don't know if you have any experience with this but would suggest doing this on top of an old towel or white paper towels, laying the parts in order as you remove them. Also check the pawl and track for any kind of debris that could be lodged there.
> good luck


 is the part number bnt1611 or bnt1311 if not give me a part #. I would like to try to help.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Rogue Runner said:


> is the part number bnt1611 or bnt1311 if not give me a part #. I would like to try to help.


These numbers are not parts for this model reel. Not sure that you should be cutting and replacing anything. There are good service guys on this forum that will be able to assist if you are unable to free it up yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If it is your star that you can't move take the handle off and look to see if the nut is corroded to the crank. If not and you are scared of breaking the star use a pair of pliers or a wrench to back the nut off. That drive shaft if aluminum so if it is corroded you may have to replace it anyways. Post a little more in detail if this is not the problem and it will be easier to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Hate to tell ya this but this ones drag was locked up too http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=444623&page=3 You can obviously see why.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe a little more info. Does the reel still free spool? Does the star adjuster move? Could it be that the washers are stuck, back the adjuster off all the way and a good tug will break them free. Just a thought, good luck.


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

OK ! LETS TRY A BNT1365 AND A BNT1491. If it will not come off you have probably striped the threads on the shaft by cross threading. This happens when you don't look how the nut is going on. that means you will have to replace the nut and shaft and maybe the star drag. I might have just looked at the wrong numbers. My bad. I do have the parts though.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Rogue Runner said:


> OK ! LETS TRY A BNT1365 AND A BNT1491. If it will not come off you have probably striped the threads on the shaft by cross threading. This happens when you don't look how the nut is going on. that means you will have to replace the nut and shaft and maybe the star drag. I might have just looked at the wrong numbers. My bad. I do have the parts though.


ummm...... what?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Rogue Runner said:


> OK ! LETS TRY A BNT1365 AND A BNT1491. If it will not come off you have probably striped the threads on the shaft by cross threading. This happens when you don't look how the nut is going on. that means you will have to replace the nut and shaft and maybe the star drag. I might have just looked at the wrong numbers. My bad. I do have the parts though.


 Bro, those are parts to a CU200B (ol greenie). His is a Cu200E7. Not compatable..
The long and the short of it is your clutch tube is most likely corroded to the drive shaft and the drag was tight when it was left alone for a while. Take that handle assembly off along with the star drag, nut, teflon spacer, and tension washers. Then take that right hand side plate off and you should be looking at the guts. Lay a piece of wood down and take that drive shaft and tap it until the tube frees up from that drive shaft..Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Bro, those are parts to a CU200B (ol greenie). His is a Cu200E7. Not compatable..
> The long and the short of it is your clutch tube is most likely corroded to the drive shaft and the drag was tight when it was left alone for a while. Take that handle assembly off along with the star drag, nut, teflon spacer, and tension washers. Then take that right hand side plate off and you should be looking at the guts. Lay a piece of wood down and take that drive shaft and tap it until the tube frees up from that drive shaft..Dip


*cough*....G7 

The way I understand it... he's saying the star drag wont move and he's afraid if he forces it it will strip the drive shaft. I'm also under the assumption that he has never taken it apart so cross threading the drive shaft while putting the square nut back on probably isn't the issue either. I still think the square nut has corroded to the drive shaft.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You're right Matt.. That was a G7.. I went and looked back at some dicontinued schematics..LOL


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Have any Crown left for me?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup! LMAO!:brew:


----------

